# Strategie Browsergame GESUCHT



## haudegen16 (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein Strategie Browsergame.
Ich suche ein Browserspiel wo:
- ich mein Reich aufbauen und verwalten kann
- Armeen aufbauen und dann Krieg führen kann
- und vor allem es soll NICHT so sein das ich was drücke und kann ne halbe Stunde warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte das schon gerne mal aktiv spielen wenn ich grade nichts zu tun habe und nicht dann einen Befehl geben und ne halbe Stunde warten bis ich wieder was machen darf.


Wäre euch über Antworten sehr dankbar.

MfG Dennis


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Mhh schwierig soviele Strategie Browsergames gibt es da nicht , aber ich mach mich mal auf die suche um was zu finden.


Edit:
Ok ich glaube es gibt kiene Strategie Browsergames ohne Wartezeiten.
Aber Gallendor Battelgrounds ist viel besser als z.B.''die Stämme''.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2010)

http://www.travian.de/


----------



## casch79 (29. September 2010)

Hallo haudegen16,

ich verweise mal auf www.mmospiele.de, da kannst du dir ne Menge Browser, Strategiespiele und noch viel mehr ansehen, bevor du dir letztendlich was aussuchst.
Wenn du mal hier gucken möchtest, da geht es direkt zu den [url="http://mmospiele.de/browserspiele/"]Browserspielen[/url] und hier direkt zu den [url="http://mmospiele.de/strategiespiele/"]Strategiespielen[/url].

Mir persönlich macht Travian auch sehr viel Spaß, ist sowohl ein Browser als auch ein Strategiespiel!


----------



## Healor (29. September 2010)

Den Text hatte ich in einem anderen Thread schon einmal geschrieben, hab ihn dir mal hier her kopiert:

Kann wirklich nur Ministry of War empfehlen. Ist derzeit in der Betaphase und macht jetzt schon sehr sehr viel Spaß.

Man spielt in der Antike, das ganze erinnert etwas an Age of Empires und Civilization. Als spielbare Völker gibt es China, Persien, Ägypten und die guten alten Römer.

Du hast 5 Epochen. Steinzeit bis Imperiales Zeitalter. Je Zeitalter stehen einem verschiedene Gebäude, Einheiten und Fähigkeiten zu Verfügung.

Gebaut wird in und ausserhalb der Stadt. Innerhalb der Stadt baut man Tempel, Häuser, Kasernen, einen Markt usw usw. Das übliche halt. Zudem kann man in bestimmten Gebäuden verschiedene Skills lernen. Das die Holzproduktion schneller geht zb. Oder das deine Truppen schneller Marschieren. Es gibt wirklich viel zu erforschen.

Ausserhalb der Stadt baut man Farmen und Minen, die die Rohstoffe liefern.

Auf der Übersichtskarte sieht man die umliegenden Städte, Mobs und Barbarendörfer.

Nun kann man Helden, Händler und Missionare anheuern, die man auch Leveln kann. Pro Levelaufstieg kann man Werte verteilen und der Held hat sogar (wie in den meisten MMO's) verschiedene Slots für Ausrüstungen. Waffen, Ringe, Gürtel, Helm usw. Rüstungssets gibts auch

Mit dem Helden kann man nun die Mobs und die Barbarendörfer angreifen. Diese bringen XP und Items. Jeder Held kann eine Legion befehligen, die in der Kaserne ausgebildet wird. Es gibt ziemlich viele Truppentypen. Normale Legionäre, Piken, Reiter, Bogenschützen alle in unterschiedlichen Level. Später gibts auch noch Kriegsmaschinen.

Mit dem Händler kann man Waren kaufen und verkaufen... Man tingelt mit dem Händler von Stadt zu Stadt (NPC Städte), kauft dort Waren und verkauft sie wo anders wieder. Beispielsweise kauft man Seide in Persien und verkauft diese dann in Rom. Der Händler kann auch im Level aufsteigen. Die Skillpunkte können dann investiert werden, damit der Händler bessere Preise bekommt oder mehr tragen kann.

So nun zum Missionar. Mit dem Missionar kann man... wer hätte es gedacht: Missionieren. Das heisst, man vergrößert sein Einflussgebiet auf der Weltkarte. Auf bereits bekehrten Gebieten können nun Tempel errichtet werden die das Einflussgebiet nochmals vergrößern. Das führt alles zu internen Machtkämpfen zwischen den Spielern, die einem Volk angehören.

Es gibt noch viel mehr was man machen kann. Ich mache eigentlich nie Werbung für irgendwas oder bin auch nicht so der Fan von Browserspielen, aber Ministry of War ist echt super.

Update: Gestern kam ein Update zum Spiel. Jetzt ist es unter anderem auch möglich, sich Ausrüstung und Rüstungssets gegen Marken zu kaufen, die man in der Arena gewinnt. Ausserdem gibt es verschiedene Ränge wenn man andere Spieler, die anderen Zivilisationen angehören angreift. Mit jedem Rang gibt es bestimmte Buffs für die Helden, Händler, das Volk oder der Armee. Zb beim ersten Rangaufstieg kann seinem Helden +2% Stärke verpassen. Oder der Händler bekommt +12% mehr Tragekapazität.

Gibt noch jede menge mehr neues, das wäre jetzt aber zu viel zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. September 2010)

Gibts das Ministry of War eigentlich auch auf Deutsch oder ist das nur auf Englisch?


----------



## Healor (4. Oktober 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Gibts das Ministry of War eigentlich auch auf Deutsch oder ist das nur auf Englisch?



Gute Frage, im Forum konnte ich bis jetzt nichts rauslesen, das es in verschiedenen Sprachen kommen soll. Der Release soll (laut Ingamenachricht eines Entwicklers) mitte Oktober sein. Es soll dann auch mehrere Server geben, ob die sprachlich getrennt sind weiss ich leider noch nicht. Wenn es soweit ist sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Knallfix (5. Oktober 2010)

Lords of Ultima.

EA tut sich zwar kein gefallen damit, die Ultima Serie nun für ein Browserspiel zu verwursten aber immerhin, entwickelt wird es von Phenomic, den Spellforce Machern.
Ist ganz nett.

Knall


----------



## Moriwen (20. Oktober 2010)

Lords of Ultima ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Ansonsten finde ich noch Die Gilde 1400 gut und Ikariam.
Sind beide Strategie-Spiele.
Im Herbst soll ja auch noch Die Siedler Online kommen und hoffentlich irgendwann nächstes Jahr Age of Empires Online. Die dürften ebenfalls das bieten, was du suchst.


----------



## J0nny (19. März 2011)

Sehr geiles game:
might and magic heroes kingdoms

Es ist ähnlich wie Heroes of Might and Magic.
Du kannst deine Helden skillen, Stadt ausbauen, Monster töten, Minen erobern etc

absolut empfehlenswert

hier der Link:
http://mm-hk.com/


----------



## EpicOrc (26. Juli 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Lords of Ultima.
> 
> EA tut sich zwar kein gefallen damit, die Ultima Serie nun für ein Browserspiel zu verwursten aber immerhin, entwickelt wird es von Phenomic, den Spellforce Machern.
> Ist ganz nett.
> ...



+1

Wobei es weit von dem "keine-Langen Bauzeiten" Kriterium entfernt ist.
Dafür hätte es den Vorteil dass am Donnerstag eine neue Deutsche Welt startet, sprich ein guter Einstieg ins Game, kann es ebenfalls nur empfehlen.

Als Alternative kann ich eins der besten Browser Games auf dem Markt empfehlen: Die Siedler Online.
Natürlich gibt es hier auch Wartezeiten aber die sind generell wesentlich kürzer und es gibt eigentlich immer was zu tun. Also es gehört zu den ganzen Aufbau Strategie Spielen vermutlich zu denen welches du am längsten an einem Stück spielen kannst.

Ansonsten finde ich den letzten Tip nicht verkehrt. Heroes of Might and Magic Kingdoms kommt deinen Vorstellungen vermutlich noch am nächsten.

Grüße
EpicOrc


----------



## Zombiefood (24. November 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu auf dem Forum!

Ich hab mich angemeldet, weil ich gesehen habe, dass du nach spezifischen Strategie-Browserspielen suchst. 

ich arbeite für das junge Entwicklerstudio Zombiefood und wir entwickeln zurzeit ein grösseres Strategie Browserspiel.

Ich kann halt noch nicht gross drüber sprechen, aber sag uns doch mal, auf was du spezifisch achtest bei Strategie-Browserspielen? Eventuell findet dein Vorschlag ja den Weg in unser Spiel 

Ah, und wer sich für eine Closed Beta anmelden will, soll mir eine PN schicken  Termin ist gegen Ende Januar.


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

Da past Patrizier Online ganz gut. Ist ein kostenloses Browsergame, dass ziemlich genau deinen Anforderungen entspricht  Ansonsten probier mal Bigpoint aus, da gibts fast nur hochqualitative Spiele, wod ir sicher mindestens eines gefällt.


----------



## andos21 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich schau immer über Browsergames-Top24.de wenn ich mal wieder nen neues Browsergame brauche.

Da werden verschiedene Onlinegames aus nahezu allen Bereichen aufgelistet und man findet so eigentlich immer was passendes.
Vielleicht findest da ja was


----------



## Biitronics (10. März 2012)

www.razarion.com
Meinens Wissens ist Razarion das einzige Strategiespiel, wo Aufbau und Schlachten in Echtzeit ausgetragen werden.


----------



## Foxwood (12. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr mal an "Command & Conquer:Tiberium Alliances" gedacht?

>Klick mich<


----------



## Evil Jered (28. Juli 2012)

Foxwood schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal an "Command & Conquer:Tiberium Alliances" gedacht?
> 
> >Klick mich<



Das kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Safari92 (6. Februar 2013)

http://atwar-game.com


----------



## nahefa (18. April 2013)

da gibt es so einige. so das "standardzeug" was mir dazu einfällt ist
die stämme
die siedler online
forge of empires
travianer
grepolis

kannst ja mal  hier  schaun und nach weiteren games suchen vielleicht ist ja was passendes dabei.


----------



## hansibus (31. Mai 2013)

Meine Favoriten sind Anno Online und Age of Empires Online.

Stronghold Online gibt es auch noch


----------



## xdave78 (31. Mai 2013)

Grepolis ist das mit Abstand komplexeste Browsergame was ich kenne und motiviert mich eher auf lange Sicht mitzuspielen als die meisten Browsergames. Ich werde in Kürze ein paar Tests zu Browsergames schreiben audn als Feature auf meine Seite stellen um dann immer mal drauf verweisen zu können, falls jemand ebenfalls Browsergames getestet hat würd ich Eure Reviews gerne auch verwenden.


----------



## Morwenth (25. Juli 2013)

Siedler Online... keine Ahnung, wie es dort mit dem Warten ist.
Dann gäbe es noch Pandaemonic, das ist eher mit Warten verbunden, hat aber ein interessantes Setting.


----------



## sc7ravine (25. August 2015)

Werde dieses Wochenende mal Go Ninja versuchen.


----------



## Pierro13 (18. November 2015)

ich spiele sehr gerne http://www.bildspielt.de/browsergames/simulation/goodgame-big-farm-180738/kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## bigralbohning (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe lange Zeit earthlost gespielt - weiß nicht ob da noch was geht, aber zu meiner Zeit war das Spiel genial!


----------



## braynucar (6. September 2018)

ich arbeite für das junge Entwicklerstudio Zombiefood und wir entwickeln zurzeit ein grösseres Strategie Browserspiel.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2018)

Ich vermute mal, hier findest du die Kontakt-Möglichkeiten.

http://kartoffel-stampfer.com/#contact


----------



## trojan-horse (9. Juni 2019)

Ich habe eine Zeit lang recht gerne Pandemic II gespielt. Würde ich als Strategie Browsergame einordnen. Reiche aufbauen kann man da eher nicht, aber dafür versuchen mittels unterschiedlicher Parasiten die Menschheit auszulöschen.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (17. Juni 2019)

Pandemic II kenne ich auch durch einen Freund. Ich habe es zugegebenermaßen selbst nie gespielt, aber ihm hat das gut gefallen. Zumal man das glaub ich regelmäßig spielen muss, wenn man nicht immer Zeit dafür hat.


----------



## TeddyRunner (26. Juli 2019)

Mein Lieblingsspiel ist FORGE OF EMPIRES. Ausgehend von einer einfachen, trostlosen Hütte errichtest du ein Dorf, das sich schließlich zu einer Großstadt deiner Träume entwickeln wird. Sie können auch an unzähligen Kämpfen gegen die Armeen anderer Spieler teilnehmen, sich in Bergbau und Handel engagieren, Clans und Allianzen beitreten. Manchmal spiele ich auch Book of Ra oder Narcos ***, meistens auf dem iPhone.


----------



## VanRyun (2. Januar 2020)

Ich würde sagen https://www.last-war.de

 

Das kann ich empfehlen. Deine eigenen Schiffe, Planeten und Discord.  Grüße


----------



## dmdiego (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für die vielen Anregungen hier im Thread, werde gleich einmal mich ein bisschen durchprobieren!


----------

